# Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part II



## PhotonFanatic (Feb 10, 2005)

<font color="red"> *GROOVY! UPDATE* </font> 

<font color="blue">
Word just in from Dan that the Groovy!s are done!

Well, the bodies are done. Next to be done are the polishing, plating and assembly.

At this stage, here is what the serialized, engraved Groovy! will entail:

Single cell flashlight made from 6061 Aluminum
Electrical driver: Your choice of a NexGen 500 mA driver, the NexGen 750 mA driver, or the POP2G driver.
The LED will be a Luxeon III emitter, bin code TW0J
Light output through an IMS 17mm reflector and a double-sided anti-reflection coated lens
On/off Kroll pushbutton switch with a rubber boot
The Groovy! will have O-rings protecting it from dust and moisture at two points of possibe entry, i.e., bezel to lens interface and at the head to body interface. The Kroll switch's rubber boot provides protection at the switch level
The Groovy! comes with a CR123 Surefire battery
The driver will be held in place with a retaining ring, which is easily removed with a pair of needle nose pliers
 Surface finish will be electroless nickel plate
 First 200 lights will be laser engraved with "Groovy! #123", where the 123 will be the actual serial number and whatever else the buyer wishes, i.e, his name, etc.
 Wrist lanyard
 Price: $130.00, postpaid

At the bottom of this post is a list showing serial number, name, which choice of driver you may have stated, and the name to be engraved on your Groovy!. If your choice of driver isn't shown, or your engraved name is blank, then please either post here, or send me a PM.

After we get the Groovy!s plated, I will open up a buy thread and start accepting PP payments. If you do not have a PP account, then a money order will work just fine. </font>


Introducing the CNC-123 Groovy! 

Your feedback on its looks, functionality, etc., would be greatly appreciated. 







What have CNC_Dan and I changed/added? 

First, we have designed the light to be able to accept three different optics/reflectors without much modification at all. The new head will accept the Carclo, NX05 and Fraen optics if the mold stem is removed; just add the O-ring and it is done. The IMS 17mm reflector slides in place after the legs are trimmed off. However, the reflector is designed to be used with our double-sided anti-reflection coated lens, so that gets put on top of the reflector, you add the O-ring and you are done. 

Speaking of O-rings, the Groovy! now comes with all seams/interfaces protected by O-rings, or in the case of the tailcap area, by the Kroll rubber boot. So the Groovy! will be watertight, but not designed for diving. 

And speaking of seams, can you see the bezel/head seam? A very special thank you to andrewwynn for suggesting that modification. 

Notice the body has been simplified, there is one combined battery/tailcap tube which holds both the CR123 battery and the Kroll switch. 

And did I mention the grooves? Those in the head are great heat dissipators and feel great in your fingertips. The rear grooves are, believe it or not, replacements for the traditional knurling. When one wants to turn the light on by pressing on the Kroll switch, it can be a one-handed operation as the grooves stop your fingers from sliding forward. The rear grooves will cause a lot less wear and tear on your clothes, also, if you EDC it. 

Should you want more grip, see the photo below with O-rings placed in the grooves. 

As far as what you can use for drivers, just about any of the standard .55" diameter sandwiches will work as drop ins. There is a retaining ring to hold the sandwich in place so that when changing the battery. 

Here is a retouched photo showing the seams eliminated: 






Now use your imagination and consider adding some O-ring to the grooves at the back: 






Price? $130, includes driver with TW0J Lux III and wrist lanyard. <font color="red"> Note that this is a special introductory price for the first 200 lights--the price will be higher after these are sold. </font> 

Length: 3.32"; Maximum diameter: just under 1"; Weight 2.2 oz. 

Yes, the body will be available separately. 

*SIGN-UP LIST for Groovy! TK Light (Nickel plated with serial number engraved and your CPF name/real name/whatever): * 


<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>
No. CPF Name Driver Engraved Name
1	andrewwynn	? ?
2	LitFuse ? ?
3	wonka187	? ?
4	LaserBurnz	? ?
5	arewethereyetdadPOP2G blank 

6	3rd_shift	? ?
7	arewethereyetdadPOP2G  blank
8	flashlight	POP2G CPF Groovy{TYAH}
9 nrk POP2G NRK
10	Dr_Joe ? ?

11	DavidR ? ?
12	Icarus POP2G Icarus
13	cgpeanut	POP2G Charlotte Grace
14	leadfoot	NG750 CPF Special Edition
15 CromagNet	POP2G CPF Special Edition 2005

16	karlthev	NG750 karlthev
17	DasFX POP2G DAS
18	GADGETOMETRY	NG750 GADGETOMETRY
19 OPEN 
20	peu NG750 PEU

21	dbrad POP2G db
22	LaserBurnz	? ?
23	greenlight	? ?
24	javafool	NG500 javafool
25	Doc NG750 blank

26	TrueBlue	POP2G TrueBlue
27	NetMage NG750 NetMage
28	sputnick	NG750 ?
29	doctorf NG750 ?
30	moeman POP2G blank

31	Bogus1 NG750 ?
32	modamag POP2G MODAMAG
33	mst3k NG750 mst3k
34	StarEye POP2G StarEye
35	Darkstar	POP2G Darkstar

36	shinning	? ?
37	Phylor ? ?
38 OPEN
39 OPEN
40 OPEN

41 OPEN
42 RchGrav POP2G Deep Thought{TYAH}
43 OPEN
44	mbira NG750 Groovy
45	Kilted POP2G =D~~ Kilted 45

46	XFlash POP2G XFlash
47 Stainless	? ?
48 OPEN
49 OPEN
50	Free POP2G Free

51 OPEN
52 OPEN
53 OPEN
54 OPEN
55	red_robby	POP2G G

56	fleshlite	POP2G CPF Special Edition 05
57 Marconi POP2G Marconi
58 Open
59 Open
60 Open

61 Open
62 Open
63	jdriller	POP2G Jody
64 Open
65	nethiker	POP2G GVC

66	Colette NG750 Colette
67 Open
68 Open
69	Sky NG750 Sky
70	cdalyt POP2G Groovy

71 Open
72 Open
73 Open
74 Open
75 Open

76	flex76italy	POP2G Samuele{TYAH}
77	rhutchinson	? ?
78 Open
79 Open
80 Open

81 Open
82 Open
83 Open
84 Open
85 Open

86	lk99bt ? ?
87 Open
88	alauda NG750 88
89 Open
90	mgk65 ? ?

91 Open
92 Open
93	jeffb POP2G jeffb
94 Open
95 Open

96 Open
97 Open
98	MrMom ? CPF #98
99	yaesumofo	POP2G YAESUMOFO
100	mut POP2G CPF

101	andrewwynn	? ?
111	Bogus1 ? ?
121	Bob_G NG500 Sparrow
123	AndyB POP2G AJB
126	Wong POP2G Wong Joey

128	Amorphous	POP2G CPF Special - Amorphous
133	Aluraeo NG750 ?
143 MrMom ? CPF #143
169	Former_Mag_User	NG750 Daniel Soria
188	alauda POP2G Tony H

189 CNTSTPDRMN POP2G Michael Robbins
199	wmpwi POP2G C. Christenson
200	Andreas ? ?</pre><hr />



*Original Thread Here: * Groovy! Part I


----------



## andrewwynn (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm number one I'm number one :-D sorry couldn't help myself.

hey i wanted to two cents on the engraving... i llike the single hairline type.. bold is ok but don't like the serif'd fonts.

the checkers and such... on the whole light are very intriguing.. but i love the plain old smoothy groovy. 

I can't wait to get my groovy... maybe we can work out a trade for a second groovy? 

a bit of irony almost happened.. the second-last design for MiniMighty had a bezel groove.. now that's funny.. but i re-worked the design (who needs sleep anyhow i hear it's over rated)... and managed to fix that.. check out the latest models they are neat-o.. don't want to hijack this thread so you have to click to see the pics.

here is the evolution of groovy:

original groovy:





removed bezel seam:





rounded bezel and head.. no body seam:





That is a pic of the final prototype.. only the top of these 3 lights is nickel plated.. the rest are bare aluminum.. so the final groovy will be shiny like the top light.

-awr


----------



## NetMage (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Please put me in for NG 750 with serial # and CPF handle.

Any chance of two brightness switch?


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

LATEST SIGN-UP LIST for Groovy! TK Light

See first post in thread. Any additions will be added there, per new CPF rule.


----------



## sputnick (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I've been lurking here for a while but i cant keep quiet on this one... I'm In for a Serialized Tk. A nexgen 750 for me.


----------



## greenlight (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

edited


----------



## doctorf (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Please add me to the list for NG 750 with serial number and CPF handle name.

Thank you.
doctorf


----------



## andrewwynn (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Sign me up for #101 please... what could possibly go better with a groovy than a second one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Andreas (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I will take #200 please sign me up

thanks


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Thanks Andrew and Andreas; you've been added.

Getting a faint hint that perhaps Dan is catching up at work. Can I be more ambiguous than that?


----------



## leadfoot (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Ambiguity is a virtue not often practiced.



/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


Leadfoot


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Groovy! Update

Dan and I finally had a chance to get together again and work on the design and then to actually produce some parts.

The good news is that we are 99% done; well, at least we are done designing--still have to have the lights made, plated, etc.

In the meantime, thought you might like to see some shots from today:

Dan at the computer working on fine tuning the head dimensions:






Dan programming the CNC machine:





There's a part in there somewhere:





And Dan's benchtop--ordered chaos:





The first completed Groovy!:





The Groovy!'s clean looks come from no visible seams:





Will post more on the progress later this week. Thanks for looking.


----------



## flashlight (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Groovy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif He ain't called CNC_Dan for nothing eh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## andrewwynn (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

B-E-A you tee full. 

Hey i really like the radiuses.. the CNC123s i have now the anodizing got worn off pretty fast on that sharp corner on the head.. the groovy is a work of art i can't wait to get mine.


----------



## UncleFester (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

[ QUOTE ]
*andrewwynn said:*
....a work of art i can't wait to get mine. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know the feeling /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Bogus1 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

If you're still adding to the list I'll take an NG750.

Thanks


----------



## javafool (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Please add me to the list for a second light, #48. I would like #24 & 48 both with NG500 and IMS 17mm reflectors please.

Terry

Edit: I guess that should tell you what I think of the pictures. Looks great!


----------



## PEU (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I love to see machines in action !!!!

nice!!! no, not Dan... the pics!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 


Pablo


----------



## karlthev (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Lookin' goooood!


----------



## cgpeanut (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Don;t forget Fred I'm lucky 13!


----------



## Luff (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

With regret, I must withdraw from this purchase. #30 is available.


----------



## peakbeam1 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Are these still available? Can I order some custom designs if I provide drawings? Please contact me ASAP.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## AndyB (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Please sign me up to the list.
I'd like #123 with my CPF name. Thanks!

-AndyB


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/kewlpics.gif looks great, can't wait /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## moeman (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Just stumbled onto this thread, very nice looking light!!!
please sign me up!
cpf handle and #30 with a NexGen750.
thanks,
chris


----------



## fleshlite (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Please add me and I'll take a NG750 with # 56

tks 
Chris.


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Is there any way that I could get a version that runs off of Pila-150A batteries? Could I get a longer battery tube at a slightly additonal cost?

Or can the light engines run off whatever Li-on R123a batteries that are going to be used with the LionCub?


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Datasaurusrex,

No, sorry, the Groovy! will run on C123-sized cells only. And there is no way that you can get a longer battery tube at "a slightly additional cost" as that would have to be custom made and quite expensive.

Not sure what the Lion Cub is using for a driver, but the Groovy is using the NexGen drivers from Wayne and I'm fairly sure they only work with 3V input, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

"NexGen 500 or the NexGen 750" What would the difference be? I'd opt for the reflector not optic.

Also, how many letters can fit in the inscription? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cgpeanut (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Fred,

I've not seen the nextgen driver but have constructed madmax
and badboy modules for minimags are they the same in terms
of phusical size and appearance? My reasoning for this 
is I want to make my own custom driver so I'll be basing 
the dimensions of the badboy is this the correct path?

Also, I can get the light without the driver right? Correct
me if I'm wrong but you are enscribing serial numbers and
call sign (i.e: cgpeanut) in these lights?


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

cgpeanut, that's a great avatar. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## andrewwynn (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

from what i understand.. groovy is next-gen only.. so no R123.. but i think the wizard 2 can do it... but i don't think groovy has that option so you'd have to work out some kind of swap deal.. like finding somebody that wants a next-gen sammie and get a wizard one from the shoppe.


----------



## mut (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I have used the R123 in all of my NexGen lights. I have had no problems as of yet.YMMV
I plan on doing the same with this light too.

mut


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

cgpeanut,

The Groovy! with engraved name and serial number will be a complete light with your choice of NexGen 500 or NexGen 750 driver.

You will be able to order the Groovy! body only later.

The dimension of the bore for the driver is .56" diameter by .300" deep, so that the standard .55" diameter sandwiches will fit perfectly.


----------



## cgpeanut (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

@arewethereyetdad,

Thank you, I have another one that's 600mA+ output single
AA-li-on using a cut down 2-aa pack I'll fire it up tonight.

@PhotonFanatic,

Awesome Fred, That's what to hear /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif That's even better
having a choice between a li-on (POPL driver) and the
nextgen 500 for regular r123's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

<font color="blue"> *Polished bare aluminum Groovy! prototype* </font> 

Hopefully we get a quote next week. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## treek13 (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Wow! Very Nice!
Pat


----------



## andrewwynn (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

wow.. work of art.. sometimes it's all in the timing... ya done did good... glad i stumbled into the cnc-123 just when i did... this light is really gorgeous.

about the NG vs Wiz 2.. and R123.. the NG can handle the voltage from what i understand.. but they don't have under-voltage protection which is the underlying issue... i wouldn't recommend using a circuit that has no under-voltage protection with rechargeable LiON batts... be careful with over-discharging a LiON ;-!

come a long way, baby.. to refresh some memories.. 





this is a pic of the early groovies.. 

-awr


----------



## leadfoot (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif



Leadfoot


----------



## andrewwynn (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

(doing a little happy dance).. 

I got to see a groovy in-person and hold it in my hand.. i just have to say.. dan is a master machinst.. and i'm sooo glad that fred and dan took on the challenge to make the groovy seamless, it's so elegant and beautiful. The head unit looks like something right out of the jetsons. 

I have some 'tricks up my sleeve' that i'm hoping to get in the works before the groovy is released that will make the light have functionality like the VIP but easier to operate.. stay tuned.

-awr


----------



## dasfx (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

[ QUOTE ]
*andrewwynn said:*
i'm hoping to get in the works before the groovy is released that will make the light have functionality like the VIP but easier to operate.. stay tuned.


[/ QUOTE ]
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif
Very cool. I'm in for one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Amorphous (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Excellent!! Beautiful champer radius, simple, yet eclectic!
Please put me down for #128, with my CPF name. Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Also, as a suggestion, I think a nice champer radius flat tail cap option (no switch) will make this even better if one wanted a shorter body configuration.


----------



## andrewwynn (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

I will keep people posted on driver development.. been working with Fred since Dec on driver ideas for the groovy.. and i just got my hands on a prototype yesterday so i can actually build one. The plans are to build a 3-level driver right now.. that will work with the NG driver as a base or the LDO driver i build as the base. 

I like amorphous' idea for the back.. to make a twistie i presume you mean.. it would really help with my 'infinite variable' model which requires a twistie, but it won't be in the cards for a while, but we can always hope for alternate body styles.. like 2-up or twistie, etc. 

another 'happy dance'.. i can't get over how nice the groovy feels in the hand.. all smooth.. it's like the nicest little micro barbell. .

I don't know if there is any reason to make it shorter.. just to win an award? is there really any place for a light that it would 'fit better' or 'work better' in this case? even if it was a twistie it would be a lot easier to operate one-handed if it was exactly the length it is now. .

my pipe-dream.. Groovy-Two... 20IMS based reflector.. with a Ubin brightness emitter.. 'twistie' so it can be infinitely variable brightness and roughly the same length as now maybe a smidge less.. i think that might be possible with only a different bezel and bat case.. using the same exact body unit. 

in any event.. always room for expansion, but for now.. the current groovy is absolutely magnificent.. i can't wait to get the driver built for it so i can see the beam pattern.. I think that the new opening will improve the beam.. my VIP with the exact same emitter/reflector combo has a much wider hot spot and i've not figured out exactly how/why.. i thought it was a difference in the tweaking of the reflector.. but i swapped reflectors and the VIP still has the wider hot spot. 

I just got some feedback from fred that gives me a chance to get a driver developed .. it would be a fantastic thing if it's possible to get them developed fast enough to go into the first groovies, but don't hold your breath.. the NG straight up is a perfect mate if that shouldn't happen. 

-awr

ps.. been bugging me that the subject chopped off the '2'


----------



## Amorphous (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

Happy dance indeed. There are copious reasons to make a highly functional EDC light shorter for the purpose other than winning an award. It makes a big difference between a smooth 3.31 inches vs. something of the same length that is 2.75 inches carried in the jean pocket. Everything is a compromise, but the form factor for the Groovy is pretty utilitarian. In real life, I think the option of a shorter twisty tail will accentuate the already excellent design. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

While we are still waiting for production time, we have been dreaming and tinkering with some of Andrew's ideas on drivers and some ideas for a twistie or clickie (or something in between) that would, in fact, be shorter in length and offer variable brightness levels.

And we have an interesting body design that needs to be prototyped and tested first before we post some drawings of it, but we are working away while awaiting the Groovy.


----------



## andrewwynn (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

Well.. thanks to Fred sending a prototype for me to play with.. after spending the day making nano drivers i spent the night making a fully operational 3-way drop-in driver for the groovy.. 

Soo.. ouch my back is killin' me.. that was a long haul because i went from nothing to fully operational in one sitting.. after making nano drivers all day as well. 

Mode of operation: when it's twisted completely together it is in 'hi' and it is currently (pun intended) set to 900mA on high.. a 45 degree twist 'off' turns it to 'medium' which is currently set to 400mA.. and another 45 deg. twist puts it on 'low' which is set to about 175mA.. 

So... holy COW it's awesome.. i used one of fred's special cut-down IMS17 reflectors and it has a glass lens.. I measured 220fc on low.. 520fc on medium and 800fc on high.. 

I just measured my VIP-8 for comparison and it output about 600fc on high. 

I am noticing one thing.. when i switch to low.. it starts lower than the setting and ramps up over about 1 sec.. i think i need a capacitor.. i'll keep you posted. 

"I'm not at liberty to say" just how the "PM" works just yet but i'm still working on making it easy enough to fabricate that they could be mass produced. Mine alas did not qualify under that category. 

thoughts of consideration while building: 'high' is set for turned on tight for best conduction.. I wanted one-hand brightness change which is no problem as long as the bezel is on tight. 

I built the driver around the LDO driver design ala Mr. Al.. but i designed it around the NG or Wiz2.. and plan to make variations based on them asap. Obviously you won't be able to run them as high of power.. but the idea of using the NG750 vs 500 so you can have both.. 750, 500 and say 100.. best of all worlds. 

If i can pull this off i'm sure a lot of people will really love it.. the functionality of VIP.. but the ease of a 'twistie' to change brightness (no two hand brightness).. (although i do change my VIP-8 with one.. it's not easy). 

Well off to breakfast with my bro.. stay tuned.. i'll post what pics i can.

-awr


----------



## Phylor (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

Please put me down for #37. Thanks


----------



## andrewwynn (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

Variable follow-up.. I wanted to make it clear that from the very beginning of working with photon fanatic and suggesting improvements to the design of the light.. that i've been trying to make 'aftermarket' mods that would work with a complete light and improve them.. this way it leaves dan free to come up with a final design that i have to work within a certain design envelope to work within.

Well.. i have to say.. it worked better than my wildest estimations.. the FINAL design that dan has come up with worked for me as a base for my aftermarket variable driver,.. which really means that this light is a great platform for just a basic user or a wild modder.. but it takes a lot of resources to make the likes of the 'varigroovy' and it's not really something that would be reasonable to get wrapped into the mainline production.. it just will make it too expensive to produce and than for most to buy.

However.. there will be a 'market' for a variable version, and that's precisely why i designed it to be able to work with a complete light.. but i wanted to make it clear that this variable version is just an after-market add on.. that there is no benefit to 'waiting' for the groovy to be updated to a variable version off-the line. 

There is some chance that I might have the driver designed to the point where it could be modded shortly after you'd get your groovy.. or i'm working with Dan and Fred that it eventually would be an 'option' that when you were to buy a groovy you could choose which driver including the variable model. 

The reality is.. there is no single-level light i've ever touched that i preferred to the groovy.. It is hands-down my favorite light (that actually comes on.. my MM i like better but it's a piece of wood).. 

So.. here's my personal pitch for the groovy.. buy one.. or like me.. buy two.. (#001 and #101).... absolutely do not wait for a 'next version'.. the design is final and it's awesome.. I had a really wonderful talk with Dan tonight and i'm pumped for the production to get underway and i can get my groovies.. I'm actually likely to buy a handful of the regular production ones so that i have ones i can sell to people when they say 'where can i get one'... they really are that good. 

There are a lot of 'run of the mill' flashlights.. and then there are exceptional ones.. that for whatever reason stand out.. The groovy really is just a stunning work of art.. and i only have a bare aluminum prototype.. I can't wait to get the nickel plated serialized models!

The success of the groovy depends on us 'fans' as a group to show it off, which i don't think will be very hard at all.. and there will be a reference to the website on the wrist lanyard, so help people make the plunge and get their own.. you will make them happy too. 

I think one of the best parts of the groovy is that it is designed around the 'standard' sammie size... and i'm not sure if the point was made that i made my OWN mod to make the groovy upgraded to variable after i got it.. but it was a technically difficult and resource piggy thing to do.. don't expect that to be incorporated into the groovy before it's shipping or anything... and do expect that if i come up with alternative solutions that it will be able to be incorporated into a groovy you would already own.. i.e. 'buy now.. mod later'.. just like me. 

Dan and Fred have been working really hard to make the groovy happen they now need our support to make it a raging success.. although there is a saying 'they sell themselves'.. and the phrase applies to the groovy.. just wait 'til you get your own, i would bet you each $10* you can not go w/o 'petting' your groovy.. and another $10 you can't avoid showing it off... but it takes a little push for people to realize the value of such an item. "why pay $120-150 for a light when you can buy one for $20".. 

Answer: "why buy a bmw when you can buy a hundai" ?

*the $10 is not literal .. no way i'd believe you if you tried to claim it :-D

Well .. go go Dan.. i think production is maybe 2 months away but it's winding down now that i'm done pushing back production with 'my suggestions'. I think in the end they will totally be worth it.. i know that i'm pumped to sell these lights just because they are that cool with no regard to any kickbacks or anything and i can not say that about the 'before mods' version from December.. this final version is definitely worth it and the machining is phenomenal.. keep your eyes open for anything cncdan has his hands on.

back to the lab.. charger chips tonight.

-awr


----------



## nrk (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

Please add me to the list for Groovy #81.

Thanks. ;-nrk


----------



## nethiker (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

Please add me to the list as well for #65

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## greenlight (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

Quite a recommendation!!


----------



## diggdug13 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

** deleted **

please remove me from the listing 

Thank you
Doug


----------



## StarEye (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Hi

Please add me to the list, number #34 please.

Thanks!
StarEye


----------



## Darkstar (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Oh crap! Resistance is futile, I must have one of these works of art. Please put me down for a yet TBD s/n, NexGen 750. I'm not clear as to whether or not you are offering choices of the various optics but if so I would like the IMS 17mm reflector.

Thanks

PS
Andrew sent me


----------



## Free (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Please put me down for number 50.
I don't have an understanding of the driver and optics options, so I will wait for further clarification on those.


----------



## shinning (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Please sign me up for one as well! Thanks!


----------



## bluesky (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

_*Deleted*.... SPAMMER!_


----------



## Bogus1 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

Please add #111 for me.

Any chance on getting these without guts? Does the variable mod require a driver?

Thanks


----------



## andrewwynn (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

bogus: fred had mentioned that the first run version would be sold only as complete versions.. the first 200 engraved models.. and after that he'd open up sales to empty shells.. 

I am working with photonfanatic and will be working with drivers from dat2zip.. and there is a chance that we will have a direct solution to get a choice at the time of delivery... or.. there is also a good chance that i will work out some kind of a 'trade in' for the driver.. unfortunately the shoppe drivers are potted which makes them impossible to retrofit... may be able to get around that.. i'm about to make an order at the shoppe for some drivers and such..

The current recommendation is that assume you'll get a driver with the light.. pre-fab because that is a guarantee.. but that there is a chance i will have variable driver solutions available by the time of shipping and can work out a 'trade up' program... you guys can send me an email if you were interested in the possibility of upgrading your groovy to variable.. so i can get a sense of demand.. send an email to [email protected] If i had to guess.. the cost would be about $50 extra.. but that is just a ball park figure.. totally depends on a lot of things.. it's a big enough percentage of the cost of the light that it makes the groovy much less affordable for the average joe.. and a 1-level groovy is a more practical value for a lot of people.

One thing is i will definitely give precedence to people who sign up for the initial 200 groovies. 

free: currently the plan is you have a choice of either the 500mA badboy next gen or the 750mA model.. 750 really pushes a 123 battery.. the 500 is a better choice IMHO for a primary cell.. 

There is some chance that i will have the production figured out for a rechargeable and/or variable driver but don't hold your breath.. if you assume you'll use the stock driver and i can pull off the timing to get either the variable or rechargeable model into the works than 'hip hip hurray'... if the timing works out that the upgrade would come later.. i will be working on finding a use for the lightly used drivers so you can trade them in and the cost to upgrade isn't too bad. 

-awr


----------



## Free (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

Since I am a brightness freak /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif I think I will go with the 750...unless you make the variable available, and then I will have the best of both worlds.


----------



## andrewwynn (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

groovy review update: 

"i may have spoken too soon"

ok.. now that your hearts stopped beating.. that is because.. fred sent me his own prototype which he polished 'til it looks like chrome.. and it is soooooo much nicer than mine.

I am working on V2 of the 3-way driver.. i hope i can get them so photonfanatic can have them as an option but don't let that possibility interfere with getting a groovy.. it won't change your odds.

Let us know the time-table for production.. and let's all show off our groovies to everybody we can because if groovy 1 is a hit.. maybe Dan and Fred will have the encouragement to come up with groovy-2.

-awr


----------



## scudinc (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

I'd like number 54, body only. If the serialized ones are just the full lights, I'll wait until you're offering the bodies alone.


----------



## Darkstar (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

Thought I had read a question/request about the possibility of fitting a Tritium vial in the grooves but didn't see it just now. Is it designed for that?


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

Darkster,

Sorry, was not designed to accommodate a Tritium vial, not that one couldn't put one in there.


----------



## andrewwynn (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

the groove is a lot bigger than the LH groove for example.. i'm planning on putting a tritium vial in my groovy, i'll let you know how well it fits. 

-awr


----------



## Darkstar (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

Got a measurement on the spacing?

Thanks


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

Darkstar,

.0680", but that might be down to .06" on the final model.


----------



## Wong (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

I am in for #126

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif


----------



## flex76italy (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

I'm for:
groovy with nextgen 750 e TYOJ
serial '76
cpf name flex76italy
my name samuele
thanks.


----------



## Darkstar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

Thanks PF, as there are 1.5mm Tritium vials available, 0.0590551181 inch, I would love to see the .06" for at least 1 groove dimension. I don't know if this causes issues in design or manufacture but it seems like a good idea?


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

Darkstar,

I'm sure that the minimum groove width will be no less than .60" inches, so those 1.5mm vials should fit.


----------



## andrewwynn (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

far as i know the design is complete, dan's just waiting to get into the production queue so the bodies can be machined. Fred and I are working on developing driver options, hoping by the time the bodies are done and plated there will be alternatives.. which brings me to a thought i wanted to ask 'the crowd'.. 

What's the general feeling on rechargeable vs primary in a light like this.. 

pros/cons:

*rechargeable: *

pro: 
costs about 1/10th of a cent per hour to operate
environmentally friendly
rechargeable
much higher power capability. 

con:
higher initial cost (need charger.. the batteries are similar prices)
shorter shelf-life.
need to deal with charging.

*primary:*

pro: 
super long shelf life
no need for charger
can buy (albeit very expensive) almost anywhere.

con: 
very expensive.. $2-5/hr to operate
power limitations.. 
landfilllers. 


I have built drivers for the CNC123 and i've made 4 now.. 3 were based on the VIP driver and 1 was based one the LDO driver i make.. i've also made 1 1/2 drivers for the groovy.. LDO.. 

the ones i made VIP driver based.. were because those user-profiles fit the concept of leave it sit for who knows how long, but they want it to work, and they use the light in short bursts. 

the ones that are LDO (use rechargeable).. we want maximum power and brightness.. charging is no big deal because that's what you have to do to get the most power. 

Here is the direct comparison of power:

the VIP driver has a tough time outputting more than 700mA from a primary 123.. 
the LDO driver has NO problem at all outputting 900+ into a Jbin.. 1100+ into a K bin (lucky me). 

I set the LDO driver to 830mA with Jbin (vs 900) just so it has extended and flatter runtime.. haven't measured it but it'll go 30-40+ minutes at 830. 

my 3-way groovy test model i have set to 900/400/150.. the 400 goes for hours.. the 900 goes for maybe 20-25 minutes before it's as dim as the 400 (med) setting.. i.e. no difference between med. and high at that point.. low goes for hours and hours.. it's really nice for mood lighting. 

Anyhow with R123s and chargers available from AW for on the order of $10 for the charger and $6 for the battery.. i've expressed that it's 'almost silly' to not take advantage of the power capability and make the likes of groovy as bright as possible.. and at least get a full 3W out of the 3W emitter (that is the reason for 830mA.. that's 3W exactly). 

I am going to convert my VIP-8 to LDO so i can use rechargeables.. i can bump the power up from 700mA max up to maybe 900max at that point, so you can see.. that's basically directly the difference... my VIP doesn't love 'high'.. it eats those pricey batteries up like there is no tomorrow... i would much rather have R123 in there... i can use the VIP driver out of it for a mod on a groovy or 123 that i will set up somebody that is a low-use user. 

darkstar.. the problem i know of with the bigger tritium vials is they are longer.. the tiny ones like i have that fit the lionheart.. they are only 12mm long and that is enough to make them almost stick out of the grooves.. I hope to get one installed on my groovy soon and maybe i can take a picture so that you might see how it fits. 

-awr


----------



## javafool (Apr 24, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*PhotonFanatic said:*
Introducing the CNC-123 Groovy! 

Your feedback on its looks, functionality, etc., would be greatly appreciated. 

[EDIT]: The Groovy! will be exclusively powered either with a NexGen 500 or the NexGen 750, your choice! 



[/ QUOTE ]

I don't want to be a party pooper but the NG500 with a reflector is what I want in mine.

Terry


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Apr 24, 2005)

Terry,

Groovy! is designed to allow the user the choice of either the NX05 optic, the Fraen narrow beam optic, or the IMS 17 mm reflector. 

And as for drivers, the first 200 serialized drivers will all carry the NexGen 500 mA, or the NexGen 750 mA, driver, whichever one you choose. Special thanks to Wayne for working with us to provide these choices.

When the time comes that we at least have the bodies in hand, then we will ask everyone who has placed an indication of interest to provide more specific detail on what they would like to order.

However, I won't take orders until everything is ready to roll, i.e., all the drivers in hand, the choice of Lux III bin noted, and the laser engraving set to roll.

Hope this helps clarify your options?


----------



## javafool (Apr 24, 2005)

PhotonFanatic,


Thanks for the reply and clarification. I looked at your web site and think it is great to offer a choice of optics. I also like the final, really smooth look of the Groovy. Beautiful form to the flashlight and with the NG choice and the optics available it will be a practical and affordable light. It will also be one of those eyecatchers that will take people back a bit when they see the shine. I am not interested in a pocket rocket and that is the reason I posted. Nothing at all wrong with super bright short run flashlights, just not what I am personally looking for.

I plan to have mine engraved with javafool which will pretty much kill the resale value. Obviously this is not a light I plan to sell, I plan to hang on to it and be a flashlight show-off.

Thanks again for the update!
Terry


----------



## Free (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Forgive me for asking a stupid questions, but is the only difference between the Groovy, and the light for sale on your web site, the type of driver, and smoother finish on the light?

Will we be getting a 3 level output, or will this only be a single output light?

As far as rechargeables, I have mixed feelings. Although I appreciate the benefits of the rechargeable option, I am starting to get quite a charger collection, and it is getting a little complex. Also, my lights sometimes sit with a battery in them, because I have so many, and it is nice to know they are good to go.

A few beam shots to help decide on the desired reflector, would be great. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Darkstar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy!, the prototype - Part 2*

Andrew, the fellow selling tritium vials on Ebay Tritium Auction has 1.5mm x 4.85mm and 6.5mm vials.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Free,

The Groovy! is a single output light, but there may be some mods after the Groovy! has been made that will allow you to convert it to a three-level output. That is what Andrew has been working on, a mod to the Groovy! that would give variable levels of output.

As for the light itself, while it looks similar in construction to the CNC-123, there have been numerous design changes: 

New bezel--longer depth with no seam showing.

New optics/reflector housing--no need for extensive sanding of reflector to fit; optics will just drop in with no need to remove mold stem.

New one-piece battery and tailcap holder--another seam disappears; grooves have been added near the tailcap for added traction, or one can install O-rings as shown in the photos for great grip when pushing on the clickie.

Completely sealed with O-rings--unlike the CNC-123.

The Groovy! runs on CR123 batteries, but there have been many who have reported that the NexGen driver can handle the RCR123 battery's higher output voltage without any problem, so it would appear that the choice of whether to go with rechargeable batteries or not is completely up to you.


----------



## Free (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Thanks for the clarification, PhotonFanatic. It sounds like you have made significant improvements. I also like the fact that you can use either battery options. I look forward to ordering my Groovy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## CNC Dan (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

[ QUOTE ]
*PhotonFanatic said:*

New optics/reflector housing--no need for extensive sanding of reflector to fit; optics will just drop in with no need to remove mold stem.


[/ QUOTE ]

Hold it. The Little notch that I had added to the inside of the head to acomadate the tab found on the NX-05 and Freaen optics sadly had to be dropped from the design. This was due to a conflict when I redesigned the head and body to hide the seam. If I can manualy machine this notch in later, I will, but for now the optics will need to be modified slightly.


----------



## andrewwynn (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

oops.. sorry about that folks.

(i will claim responsibility for starting the ball in-motion for the seamless re-design).. it's worth the effort should you need to make a small mod to get the optic of choice in your groovy. 

-awr

ps.. groovy is still my favorite light, i show it off first and last amongst my showcase lights including lionheart and vip.. even up against my upcoming minimighty.. which with the stock head will 'only' output about 500 lux (150+ lumens is anticipated though).. my groovy with a 17IMS reflector outputs about 800 lux on high.

pps:.. hey any news about when you'll get in the queue?


----------



## CNC Dan (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

[ QUOTE ]
*andrewwynn said:*

pps:.. hey any news about when you'll get in the queue? 

[/ QUOTE ]
It's in the pipe now. Should start making chips in about 3-4 wks.

Could be a while longer before the last of the three parts are finished.
I will try to get the notch into the head, but I have already put the order in without it. To officialy add it back, I would need to submit a new 'print, and wait for a new quote. But I'm done waiting. It goes foward with or without it.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Dan,

Were you a badger in previous incarnations? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif
Hope your boss is still speaking to you.

Only news from my front is that the Groovy! will now come with double-sided antireflective coating on the lens, at no extra charge! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## mateen (May 2, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Can I get on the 'interested' list for when the body-only option is available? I've got the sandwich already waiting...thanks!


----------



## PhotonFanatic (May 2, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Rau,

Sure, but it will be some time before we offer the body only. Our intent will be to complete the sale of the first 200 serialized and personalized lights before we open up sales of the body only.

May I suggest a nice CNC-123 EN Body for only $40? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## andrewwynn (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

bump


----------



## cgpeanut (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

When will this be avialable? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

I got my special POP2 with buck/boost sammie ready to go.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Believe it or not, they went into production this week!

Probably ready for sale in another three to four weeks, at least as lights. Might have some raw AL to sell sooner.


----------



## cgpeanut (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I believe youy Fred /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

This is like having a tooth pulled. After a slight delay:


----------



## andrewwynn (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

groovy eggs.. cool.. and i thought they were machined.. just had to find the right goose.


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Obviously you are referring to the one that laid the golden egg.


----------



## andrewwynn (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

that is correct... dan found the one that lays the golden flashlight.


----------



## Aluraeo (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

hello sign me up for #133 NexGen 750 thanks


----------



## Kilted (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I would like to reserve #45 with nextgen 500, unless a variable is ready then I will take that.

=D~~ Kilted


----------



## cgpeanut (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Fred Is there any possiblility I can take my Groovy WITHOUT a ng sammie?

I have a special POP2 I would like to use with my Groovy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

cgpeanut,

Not if you want a serialized, engraved version. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

You are welcome to buy just the body alone, though. Well, assuming they ever show up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## cgpeanut (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

They will Fred, I have faith in you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Just tell us when to paypal. 

--Roberto


----------



## Dr_Joe (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Any news on the availability of the variable output converter ?


----------



## Sky (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Please put me down for #69 next gen. 750 variable output if available.....Thanks


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Put me down for #69 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif with a Nextgen 500, thanks to both Fred and Dan!


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Former_Mag_User,

Hard to believe, but Sky beat you to that number.

Got another choice? For now, I've put you down for #169.


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Darn Sky! That's what I get for not reading through the whole thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

#169 is fine, I'll take it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

EDIT: Fred, on what part will the lights be engreaved?


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Danny,

The laser engraving will be on the bezel.


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I can't wait! Any word from Dan?


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Yes, as a matter of fact, I did hear from Dan.

Something about four boxes of Groovy!s are on their way to me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I'll post an update to the first thread later this evening.


----------



## Bob_G (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I'm in for #121.


----------



## wmpwi (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

My turn to ask some possibly obvious or previously answered.

1. Is this a ready to run light or am I going to need to add something besides a battery? 

2. Is there a simple reason why I would go with a NG500 rather than NG750?

3. How long before I would have to decide on optics v reflector or is that one of the things I have to do?

Until now, I've never owned anything more exotic than a Q3, but your craftsmanship has me drooling. Yours may be the 1st and last exotic light I buy. Thanks for your patients.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

<font color="red"> GROOVY! UPDATE</font> has been posted to the initial post. 

wmpwi,

Hopefully the update answers your questions, but with regard to the choice between the NG500 or the NG750, it boils down to a matter of brightness versus runtime. 

The NG500 will not provide quite as much light output as the NG750 would, but the NG500 will burn longer and perhaps a bit cooler.

For wow factor, or if you only intend to use the light for short intervals in any event, then the NG750 will be bright!


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Fred, could you please change mine to a NG750?

Thanks.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Anxiously waiting! You might update me on your list from:

26	TrueBlue	?

Make me a _*NG750* Sandwich please?_


----------



## skr (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Still looking great... but I'm going to have to drop out of the list. I'm sure there'll be another CPFer who'd be happy to take the vacated slot #15!


----------



## wmpwi (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I'm sold. Make mine a NG750,and numbered 199 if available.


----------



## Bob_G (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Just read the update - 

Make mine a NG500 and engrave *Sparrow* for the name (it's a gift.)


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Make mine one of each - on #5: NG500, on #7: NG750. No names on mine at all, please (just serial number). Plus, I think you said my user ID is too damn long anyway! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## GADGETOMETRY (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Id like a NG750 please.


----------



## Doc (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I would NG750 and no name just serial number! Thanks, Doc.


----------



## javafool (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Unfortunately I must back out on #48 due to unexpected medical bills. I still will buy #24 w/NG500 and javafool engraved on the Groovy.

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## Wong (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

NG750 for my #126 ," Wong Joey " special for my 1 month old daughter /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif


----------



## dbrad (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

NG750 for me, please, and just db, please, lowercase. Thanks.


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I would like mine engraved with: Daniel S.


Who here will have there Groovy engraved with "Groove Thang!" written on it? 


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## PEU (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

NG750 engraved: PEU (in uppercase if possible)

Thanks !


Pablo


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 16, 2005)

<font color="red"> *Another Driver Choice: POP2G* </font> 

The POP2G driver is a simpler version of the LDO driver that cgpeanut and djpark have been selling: Sales thread 

Now, they have developed a simpler interface for the Groovy!: Flow Chart for POP2G 

Basically, the POP2G will let one use a rechargeable battery with the Groovy! while offering multiple levels of light output.

If you have any questions, I'm <font color="red"> *sure* </font> that cgpeanut will be glad to answer them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

The very good news is that the POP2G driver choice is available at no extra charge! Special thanks to cgpeanut and djpark for that.


----------



## nethiker (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Driver: POP2G
Engraving: GVC

serial #65

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## StarEye (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Driver: POP2G
Engraving: StarEye

serial #34


----------



## XFlash (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

#46
NG 750
CPF Name
Thanks


----------



## cgpeanut (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

#13
DriverOP2G
Engraving: Charlotte Grace 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## greenlight (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Will the pop2g be compatible with primary lithium batteries?


----------



## andrewwynn (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

what a cool thing to have a custom interface for the groovy... not a big 'fan' of the multi-clicking solutions but it is the only way to go without hacksaws and dremels usually. 

I wrote fred about that.. said that i 'cheat' because i include sawing and drilling as a normal method to upgrade a light. My solution on MY groovy requires an external modification but things are in the works for an after market mod to get a groovy operating on 3 levels.. to clone my groovy3.. just don't 'hold your order' for it.. I will be working on as painless of upgrade as possible.. i.e. if i can I will work out a 'trade in' program for 1-level drivers if i can do so... things are still in-the-works for a 3-level groovy driver that is 'twist' only.. simple twist of the head to switch through the three levels.. 150, 400, 800 mA is the current plan.. mine is 150 400 900 but i have an H-bin emitter.. the Js usually max out at 830, but 800 will give you a longer 'flat' runtime... the 150 is a lower-limit based on the extremely high-gain of the amplifier.. gets a bit unstable if lower than that.. it actually will work but works 'weirdly'.. when you first switch to 'low' if low is 100mA for example.. it will dip down to about 30mA and rise over about 1/2 sec to 100.. just a little to weird for me to put my 'awr' stamp on it. 

If i made a 3-level version that was like max of 600 or 700, i could probably get the low beam down to 50mA which somebody might like, so i'll explore that idea.. the circuit boards are completely designed, and it's just a matter of swapping set resistors to change things up. 

-awr


----------



## cgpeanut (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

If you are referring to the Rechargeable CR123A as in 

RCR-123A li-on batteries battery station sells 

Yes, the POP2G was specifically designed for it. you can learm more about how the POP2 came about here.

POP2 (PIC-O-PWM V2) with PICmicro Dual UI 

Recently I sold 11 POP2's here

*ALL SOLD * TYAH POP2 Version 2.25 sammies $59.95  

@greenlight, if you use a low Vf lux like TYAH yes you can use regular 3.0v CR123 batteries it would not as bright as using a li-on but you'll have the benefit of both worlds so to speak.

Edit2: Again, POP2 is designed for li-ons as a matter of fact it trives on it. We recommend you use li-ons with the POP2 driver even if you use a low Vf lux like a TYAH.


----------



## andrewwynn (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

i second the mention of the H bin... i discovered by accident that my groovy3 works with a primary 123 'in a pinch' when i put one thinking it was an R123.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

<font color="red"> *For those who want/need an H bin LED -- TYAH available* </font> 

I do have some of these in stock, and I am willing to install these on any of the available drivers, i.e., the NexGen 500, the NexGen 750, or the POP2G for an additional $5, while supplies last.

Since this is not an order thread, there is no need to indicate your interest in the TYAH Lux III option, but it will be possible to special order them later.

Note that these do have a slightly purple tint to them, unlike the TW0Js, which are very white.


----------



## Free (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I have never fully understood the whole "Binning" thing. What would be the difference in output between the two Bins (other than the tint)?


----------



## djpark (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

The more you use a 'feature rich' light, the more you will want it to be simpler. POP2G is the smallest and simplest I can imagine with most used features only.

It was originally designed to be "BASIC UI" to replace the traditional UI1 and it will co-exist with the current version of UI2 in regular POP2 board.

However, after much thoughts by Fred, he must have decided that just one simple (yet useful) interface is the best way to go in Groovy. SIMPLE IS BEAUTIFUL!

This is the operation diagram.







This UI is not under development. It is already available and being used.

-- dj


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Free,

No difference in lumen output between a TW0J and a TYAH since both have the same flux bin: T.

The color bins, WO and YA are different, with the WO being whiter and the YA tending toward the purple.

The Vf bins indicate the forward voltages, the J bin would range between 3.27 to 3.51 volts, while the H would range between 3.03 to 3.27 volts. The H bin is more efficient, in other words.


----------



## andrewwynn (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

the key on that TYAH bin is the 'H' it means it runs on lower voltage.. or another way to put it.. at a given voltage the output current will be higher. 

In an LDO circuit where the whole system depends on the difference between the battery voltage and the emitter voltage, it's critical that the Vf is low enough for the system to work.

example: with my LDO driver.. and K bin will output 700mA.. a J bin will output 900mA and an H bin will output 1100mA on a fresh battery... the trouble is.. that when the battery starts to die.. the Jbin can't hold 800mA after a while, where the Hbin can output 900 for a while..

there is a trade-off.. the bigger the difference the less efficient the circuit is... more power, but more lost to heat. 

So.. if not driven to higher levels, the difference will only be runtime when you have a lower Vf, not 'brighter'.. the 'T' is the brightness component of the bin. 

-awr


----------



## karlthev (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

#16, karlthev, NG750, blank.


----------



## fleshlite (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Please change my engraving to "CPF Groovy".
tks


----------



## alauda (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

#88 NG750 and engraved 88

Also can I add

#188 POP2G and engraved Tony H

Looks fantastic, thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Hi Fred,

Serial#: 12
DriverOP2G
Engraving: Icarus

Thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## AndyB (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Hiya Fred,

Serial#: 123
Driver POP2G
Engraving: AJB

Thanks!


----------



## karlthev (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

#16, NG750, use karlthev instead of blank please! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Ok On #99 (a great umber don't you think?)
You can engrave "YAESUMOFO" Along with the serial nimber on it great! Also i would like the POP driver. I have so many lights that just turn on I need some variety.
Thanks
Yaesumofo


----------



## dbrad (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Please change mine to a POP2G circuit


----------



## PEU (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

me too!!

Please change mine to a POP2G circuit, engraving remains the same: PEU 

Thanks


Pablo


----------



## NetMage (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

NG750 (as listed), engrave with NetMage

Thanks!


----------



## nrk (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Serial#: 81
DriverOP2G
Engraving: NRK

Thanks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## red_robby (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

#55 POP2 driver upper case "G" as a name, thanks again.


----------



## Free (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

#50 Free
Please change my driver to Pop2g

BTW what is the purpose of the 7hz strobe? From the linked pictures, it looks like it is not fast enough to be tactical, like the Gladius. Is it just a signal strobe?


----------



## jdriller (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Hi Fred!

Serial#: 63
DriverOP2G
Engraving: Jody

Thanks.


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Fred, the Groovy is just a tad shorter than the QII, correct?


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Free,

The strobe is for signaling, to stand out in the distance, it is not for tactical use. Hey, this is a family flashlight after all. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Former_Mag_User,

The Groovy! is 3.32" long, sorry but I don't have the length of the QII at hand.


----------



## cgpeanut (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

@Free, the strobe was changed for 5Hz (V2.22) to 7Hz (POP2G) mainly because many asked for a faster strobe. It's meant to get someone's attention quick. It works for me, We were fly flishing for 12 hrs straight two weekends ago it was getting real dark, so I signaled my fishing buddy who was acroos the river 800 yards away, believe me he noticed. My only regret is he caught more fish than I did /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Fred, ha ha on #5. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Seriously, though, I would like both 5 & 7 to have their numbers on the lights (not blank). Thanks!


----------



## wmpwi (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

OK, now I confused again. Can anyone tell me how the POP2G manages power compared to the NG750, all the bells and whistles aside. I like the different brightness levels, but if isn't as efficient, that's a big deal for me. Thanks


----------



## jeffb (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Hi Fred,

#93
New Pop2g drver
jeffb (engraved)

THANKS very much!

jeffb


----------



## dasfx (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Woohoo!
#17
the POP2G driver
Engaved with: DAS

Thanks again Fred!

DasFX


----------



## Kilted (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Hi Fred

serial#: 45
Driver: POP2G also
Engraving: =D~~ Kilted 45

Thank you 
=D~~ Kilted


----------



## dbrad (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

[ QUOTE ]
*wmpwi said:*
OK, now I confused again. Can anyone tell me how the POP2G manages power compared to the NG750, all the bells and whistles aside. I like the different brightness levels, but if isn't as efficient, that's a big deal for me. Thanks 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm curious about this, too, but I'm less inclined to sacrifice brightness. Of course, if you often use a lower level, the runtime will be longer and the light willoperate more efficiently overall.


----------



## XFlash (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Sorry but could I change #46's driver to POP2G,
instead of NG750.
Serial #46
CPF name
POP2g
Thanks


----------



## cgpeanut (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

[ QUOTE ]
*djpark said:*
I went outstation trip for a job and stayed in a hotel. With the true flashaholic spirit, I had to turn off all the lights in the hotel room and lit my "First-A" with POP2 in survival mode for the night. Then I thought I'd share the picture with you.

The left is "First-A" low mode in candle position as seen by the eyes at first, the right is the same light to the dark room trained eyes.







It went through the whole night and it still gave bright high mode next morning.

-- dj 

[/ QUOTE ]

Does this answer your question Brad? Just set my MM with Green lux(bin unknown) + POP2G to the 1st on level setting and will leave it on throughout the night I'll let you know tommorrow if its still green.

POP2G


----------



## Hallis (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I no longer can afford one. please remove me from teh list.

Shane


----------



## wmpwi (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I think I got the info I was looking for. I believe the POP2G will me more serviceable for me and the fact that it permits a rechargeable battery is a real plus. If there is no problem, I would like to switch #199 from the NG750 to the POP2G. Thanks to all who clarified this for me.


----------



## Amorphous (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Hi Fred,

Serial#: 128
Driver POP2G
Engraving: CPF - Amorphous

PM sent on special request


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Well, I've tried the NG750 but I've never tried a POP2G.

Can I change my:

26	TrueBlue	NG750 TrueBlue

I like to give the *POP2G* a try.


This is to try something different and to drive PhotoFanatic crazy-er. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## cgpeanut (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

[ QUOTE ]
*wmpwi said:*
I think I got the info I was looking for. I believe the POP2G will me more serviceable for me and the fact that it permits a rechargeable battery is a real plus. If there is no problem, I would like to switch #199 from the NG750 to the POP2G. Thanks to all who clarified this for me. 

[/ QUOTE ]

POP2G will<font color="red"> require </font>a li-on battery to operate because the LDO chip used was designed for a single li-on. cells


----------



## moeman (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Okay, what is the light output compared to the NG500 or NG750?
if it is comprable, i will go with the POP2G.
thanks,
chris


----------



## CNTSTPDRMN (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

#189 
the POP2G driver
Engaved with: Michael Robbins


----------



## fleshlite (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

After reviewing the current thread, I would like to change to the POP2G driver for # 56. tks


----------



## cgpeanut (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

@moeman, you have a POP2 now corrct? Is it bright enough?


----------



## leadfoot (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Alright learned Gentlemen
I am a complete idiot about the pop switching process. Is the switching using full "clicks"
or are they using the momentary movement of 
the kroll.

Thanks Leadfoot


----------



## cgpeanut (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I use full clicks with the kroll and Q4 switch the delay between clicks will be .7 sec anything above .7 sec will enable that mode your'e currently in. so for example 1st click, you wait more than .7 sec then your in low mode 
you click twice within .7 secs apart then you'll be in high mode etc make sense?

please refer to this flowchart to get the whole picture POP2G Users Guide


----------



## Wong (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Please change mine to POP2G /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif


----------



## Darkstar (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Cool, looks like it might be Xmas in July w/ both the Groovy and Nano nearing completion. I'ld like s/n 35 to be a POPG2 driver and engraved Darkstar.

Thanks


----------



## moeman (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

cgpeanut, how would you say the high is in output?
comparable to the ng750?
thanks,
chris


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Please change both of mine to POP2G. Thanks.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Chris,

Let me answer for cgpeanut: The POP2G would put 600 mA into the LED, so the answer is that it will fall between the NexGen 500 and the NexGen 750 in terms of brightness. 

To be honest, I think you'd have a hard time telling the difference between the NexGen 750 and the POP2G, unless you utilized a lightmeter.


----------



## djpark (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

The current flow of POP2G is affected by the current limitation of LDO IC and the Vf and battery voltage combination. You can look at it as how much DD will draw as long as it is within the LDO limitation which is typically 650mA.

Unlike BB which will boost output voltage till the desired current flow is achieved, LDO will not do it that way. Instead it will only limit the current if it goes beyond the limit. If the current is below the limit, it will just let go without supressing.

Depending on Luxeon Vf, you may actually get max current of LDO limit or you may get less.

The following run time chart was done some time ago with similar setup on Arc-AA with 14500 cell. It is not on Groovy, but the circuit is the same except using different li-ion cell and different LDO for lower current. The current flow is between 300 and 350mA, half of Groovy target current.






As Fred mentioned, anything above 500mA current don't look much different to my eyes even though the light meter says the difference. All my Lux-3 lights are set to run around 450mA at high level.

-- dj

[edit] An old run time chart added.


----------



## cgpeanut (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Just got back from the bank, few dollars spread about, bank transfers made, all the parts have been ordered, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I'm now just waiting for parts to come in then I'll start building. 

Thanks for answering DJ, Fred looks good to me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

Ohh, I have the POP2G working with my FF2, CR2 nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## moeman (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Okay!
looks good to me!
#30 POP2G no name 
thank you!
chris


----------



## MrMom (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I'm adding #143 to my order. I'll post Monday evening driver choices for #98 and #143.

*Engraving as follows:* 

CPF #98
CPF #143


Edit: PP sent $260.00


----------



## cdalyt (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

#70

Driver: POP2G
Engraving: serial number and the word GROOVY


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

<font color="red">*Everyone: Please do not send PP at this time.*</font> I will start a new buy thread in the Dealer's Corner when we are ready to start shipping. There is still more work to be done.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif *MrMom* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif But I thank you anyhow!


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Wow, there are over 300 Groovies in that pic. 

Can't wait! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Fred, is it my imagination, or do those Groovy!s have flared bezels? Or am I just not seeing that part? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## nethiker (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Wow, look'n Groovy man. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Greg


----------



## andrewwynn (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

the head is bigger than the body.. you are seeing just the beginning of the head where it transitions to the fatter part in the pictures.. 

those are really neat pictures... fitting since it's a really neat light. 

-awr


----------



## NetMage (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

andrewwynn - I'm holding off on the POP2G in hopes you'll still come up with a variable solution - how is it coming?


----------



## Sky (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I agree with NetMage. I also waiting for andrewwynn's variable solution...Sky


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Spent a bit of time tonight polishing one of the new bodies. Unfortunately my indoor lighting sucks, so this doesn't do justice to the shine. Perhaps if the sun comes out tomorrow I can get a better shot. Groovy with NG750, TW0J:


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*






/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif 

Fred, can I come over to your house? I can cook dinner! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## andrewwynn (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

re: varigroovy.. i have a driver developed but it requires minor modification to the light body at this stage so it is not a 'drop in' upgrade like the pop2, so at this stage it is still an 'aftermarket' solution.. that said.. it will be available in the not too distant future.. it is a 3-level design and will most likely have the levels of 150, 400, and 830 (830 = 3.0W). 

I have to confab with fred a bit about my driver option, there might be a most excellent alternative available.. stay tuned. 

-awr


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Wow, Fred, this light is so cool. Just loving it! Can't wait to get 'em.


----------



## andrewwynn (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

how freeking long did you polish that crazy thing, Fred? 

(i have seen Fred's polishing job first-hand.. it's astonishing!)

oh.. for my two groovies: 

#001: engraving: andrewwynn (all lowercase) 
#101: engraving: awr (also lower case)

driver: TBD. 

-awr


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

What is used to polish it?


----------



## flashlight (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

[ QUOTE ]
*Former_Mag_User said:*
What is used to polish it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Lots of elbow grease & TLC I would imagine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

PhotonFanatic, are you sure Aluraeo wants the engraving on his to be 'CPF Name'? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

Anyone going for 'Groovy Baby'? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## andrewwynn (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

i think it's called something like simuchrome or something..with probably a lot of buffing perhaps with some buffing compound first.. 

I love it.. 'CPF Name'.. reminds me of a good buddy who worked for Apple.. 

The had a website for applying for your business cards when they first hire you... and one of the fields had a default of 'job title, 32 characters max'.. he intentionally left the default.. so his card actually read:

Mike Engligh*
job title: 32 characters max

what a clever thing to do.

*not his real name

when they ran out.. he changed it to 'blah blah blah'.. which.. since all apple bc's are translated into japanese on the back.. really confused the japanese when they read the transliterated job title and always asked him what job is 'brah brah brah'. 

-awr


----------



## cgpeanut (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

<font color="red">POP2G UI </font> in Action! in a FF2 CR2 host . Sorry don't have any Groovy proto .... hint, hint /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 






Simple, Usefull Compact, Practical, Interchangeable and most importantly the POP2G integrates seemlessly with the Groovy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif Just drop it in.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

The "secret" to polishing is not in the polishing, it is in the sanding of the aluminum prior to polishing. Unless you have a flawless surface, i.e., all scratches removed except those caused by the sandpaper itself, before you start to polish, you would just be wasting your time to proceed with the polishing.

I start with 600 grit wet/dry paper to remove the deeper scratches (yes, there are scratches on brand new bodies straight from the shop /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif), then proceed to 1200 and the final polishing is done with 1500 grit.

After that, the light gets washed thoroughly to remove any remaining grit. Next is the polishing which I do on a 1/3 HP Baldor buffer. For the AL I usually only need to use red rouge to get a nice finish. After that I wash the light again to remove all traces of rouge, then I buff using some Mothers Aluminum Polish. Wash again, then for a final polish, I use Simichrome which is applied by hand and wiped off when dry with a clean dry cloth. That leaves a protective film to retard the oxidation.

This operation from start to finish can take an hour to two hours.

So, is it worth it? Probably not, but it is fun to do and the results are very nice. 

A similar look, but more durable is obtained by the electroless nickel plating that we are using on the Groovy!, which plating, btw, can be gently polished as described above, but just using Simichrome or Flitz on a regular basis will keep your light looking brand new.


----------



## mbira (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Please make my reserved number 44 with the POP2G driver with just the serial number, that is, with no name. 

Thanks,
Mbira


----------



## nrk (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Hi,

Just noticed that #9 shows "open".

Could you switch me from Serial #81 to Serial #9 if still available.

Thanks. ;-nrk


----------



## mbira (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Just discovered POP2G restricted to li-on batteries. Would you please change my reserved number 44 driver to the NG750
with the engraved name now changed to Groovy.

Thanks again,

Mbira


----------



## greenlight (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

How durable is the nickel plating?


----------



## andrewwynn (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

on the EN plating.. it is not as tough has true chrome.. i find that with clinking around against stuff it gets a bit of patina.. but still retains the majority of the original shine.. like Fred mentioned.. the coating is thick enough you can polish to make it 'good as new' if you care.. i don't mind the patina. Somebody more in-the-know would know the rockwell rating on the EN vs true chrome. 

-awr


----------



## wmpwi (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I had my HK done in an electroless nickel variant and it's tough as nails. The NP3 finish (which can't be too much different than a regular EL finish) has a "micro hardness of 48-51 Rockwell as plated (nickel matrix)".


----------



## RchGrav (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Please reserve me for #42, and make the engraving 
"Deep Thought"

Also use the POP2G in mine.

Thanks!!

Rich


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Actually most firms claim that EN plating has a Rockwell hardness of close to 60. As I recall, most anodized aluminum comes in around 64-68.

[ QUOTE ]
Electroless nickel plating has a <font color="red">*Rockwell hardness of 59-62C,*</font> increasing wear and the durability of plated parts.

http://www.componenttechnologiesinc.com/features1.htm 

[/ QUOTE ] 

and

[ QUOTE ]
Techmetal - 127 The low phosphorous content of this coating brings many unique properties to the end user. An as plated hardness of <font color="red">*60 Rockwell C *</font>makes this an ideal coating for aluminum and "even" tempered alloys requiring a hard surface with no heat treatment. This deposit also exhibits a higher thermal resistance than other electroless nickels and is solderable. Applications for the aerospace, defense, foundry, automotive and chemical industries. 


[/ QUOTE ]

My personal liking for EN has to do with its toughness, repairability, and tendency not to chip, unlike anodized aluminum. If you get a nice chip in your anodized light, there is no way to hide the blemish (well, Sharpie pens excluded). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Now don't hold me to this, but we are looking for a plater, and they exist, but are scarce, that can do flash hard chrome for the Groovy! The Rockwell hardness for that comes in at 70. Of course, the look changes drastically, too.


----------



## moeman (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

NOW that would freakin ROCK!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif
[ QUOTE ]
*PhotonFanatic said:*
Now don't hold me to this, but we are looking for a plater, and they exist, but are scarce, that can do flash hard chrome for the Groovy! The Rockwell hardness for that comes in at 70. Of course, the look changes drastically, too. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## wmpwi (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

. . the answer to life, the universe, and everything. Nice touch.


----------



## RchGrav (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Thanks! I figured I'd make the best of the numbers that were left. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif <- Peril sensitive sunglasses


----------



## leadfoot (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Info for #014

Driver........NG750
Engraving.....#014 Groovy CPF Special Edition

Thanks Leadfoot


----------



## modamag (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Hi Fred,

Serial#: 32
Driver: POP2G
Engraving: "Groovy! #32 MODAMAG"

Many Thanx


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Fred,

I'd like to change the engraving to: Daniel Soria


----------



## Guliver (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Hi Fred

Please put me down for #57 

Serial#: 57
Driver: POP2G
Engraving: "Groovy - CPF Special #57"

Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## andrewwynn (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Hey fred.. i was just reading the description and noticed you missed one o-ring seal in the desicription.. there are three o-rings.. bezel to lens.. bezel to head and head to body..

also.. anybody with a credit card can pay with paypal w/o setting up an account.. make a 'buy now' button to make it painless. 

-awr


----------



## karlthev (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

PM me about how to "do" the PayPal without signing up would you? Thanks!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## leadfoot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Fred, Fred, Fred...... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

That should be...Groovy CPF Special Edition

Leadfoot


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

leadfoot,

All the engraved Groovy!s will have this on them:

<font color="blue"> *Groovy! #123* </font> 

where #123 will be your serial number.

So it seemed a tad much to repeat the word Groovy in your engraving, but I will be glad to do so if you insist. After all, the customer is always right! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

So your engraving(s) would then read:

Groovy #14 Groovy CPF Special Edition

OK?


----------



## greenlight (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

will the serial read #023 or #23? I would assume 023, but in my case I would prefer to drop the naught. That would also give one extra character for the name.

How many characters can we choose, and what is the deadline for submitting a name?


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

leadfoot,

The answer depends on how we finally decide to engrave the bezel. There are two choices; 1) One line or 2) Two lines.
And, no, there is no option for three lines. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

If we go with one line, then you have about 25 characters to utilize for your personal engraving.

If we were to go with two lines, then there would be about 34 characters allowed.

Personally, I'm leaning toward the one-line presentation, with Groovy! #123 directly opposite the personalized engraving. There will not be any leading zeros in the serial number, btw.

No hard and fast deadline to choose your exact engraving, until you place your order and pay for the light.


----------



## fleshlite (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Photonfanatic,
I did not know that the serial was going to read Groovy #, If this is the case then let me change my engraving to 
CPF Special Edition 05


----------



## wmpwi (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I'd almost rather have the designer/builder's signature rather than my name. It's like putting my name on someone else's artwork. You guys are always going to be more collectable than I ever will.


----------



## leadfoot (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Fred....One Groovy will be enough /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

I mean one per light..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

So when will the Groovy Too arive??? You know
the one with two batteries and a 20mm reflector.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

Leadfoot


----------



## andrewwynn (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I would suspect Groovytwo might be dependent on how well Groovyone sells, but i do remember chatter about the concept.. a 2-cell body to put on groovy was talked about a possible option.. of course it needs different driver, unless you have an LDO type driver and rather than (2) cells you get a longer single cell like the 17670, which i just checked and the diameter is just ok. I would wait for the dust to settle on v. one before clamoring for 2.. 

I do like the idea of a 20mm version though, i'm sure i've talked about it before.. i've even shoe-horned an IMS 20 into a cnc123 before.

-awr


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

Hey I just found out about this kewl POP2G TYOH EN Groovy. I'd like to get in on one if they're still available. With Groovy! #007 CPF Special Edition 2005 engraved /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

CromagNet,

We would love to have you on board, but #007 is already spoken for by arewethereyetdad, although I'm sure he'd be willing to sell his number to you for the right price. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Can you select another serial number--please see the bottom of the first post for the list of available numbers. And, btw, the low Vf bin that is available would be TYAH, not TY0H.

Thanks.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

I checked the first post and didn't see anyone with 007 so I asked for it. I guess if it's going to go to AWTYD I'll take the next number in line. And yes TYOH is fine.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

CromagNet, not sure where you were looking, but the list, which has been in existence for at least three months, is located near the bottom of the first post. And, sorry, I'm gonna hold on to #7. If it makes you feel any better, Fred is not ordering them with the "00" in front of the numbers anyway. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Introducing: Groovy! , the prototype -- Part*

<font color="red"> *Thread Closed; please post to:* </font> <font color="blue"> Groovy! -- Part III </font> 

Thanks.


----------

